# Multiple tumors



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

My boyfriends mother has 3 mice. Two of them are about a year and a few months old. One of these does is riddled with lumps over one of her shoulders. I can count about 5 hard perfectly round balls. The other female has one lump on her shoulder blades. The third female is unaffected. Interestingly the first female had a similar lump last year on her other shoulder but it went away after a few weeks. This was during the time she had babies of around two weeks. I will post a photo shortly.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd go with Tumor, I've had ones with perfectly round ones then I've had one like that a big bumpy mass, but on the positive the bumpy mass one grew slower and didn't effect the doe infill it got big and effected her mobility, she still stayed in good condition. so perhaps she will be like that and you mum can enjoy some more time with her.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Yikes. So long as their mobility/quality of life isn't hindered I wouldn't worry too much but I personally wouldn't breed them!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

2 possibilities I can think of 1 tumour and second possible insect bite and allergic reaction, possible spider or even flea.


----------

